# Boiling Creek?



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Thinking about checking out yellow river for more "simulated" bass fishing and looking at boiling creek on the map it looks pretty cool. No idea how to fish that area, or anywhere else for that matter, but are there fish to be caught there? Either bass or bream?


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Not the droid youre lookin for)

A lot of bass. It's rather swift and crystal clear. Usually everything hauls a** before you can catch them. They see you before you see them. Good luck post up if you do any good


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Hmm, yeah I know I don't stand a chance with super clear water, all I have are atificials. Are there bream in the creek that may be less challenging?


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

Bream and bass, some of them good size. They were pretty spooky though when I tried.

Greg


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

I haven't fished Boiling, but on other steephead creeks with clear water I have had good luck with bream and small bass using a beetle spin and throwing in to shady areas. Also Boiling has some swampy slough like areas off to the side as you get closer to the river. Always though they might offer some good fishing on a fly rod or ultralight...

P_


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

I have never fished it but I have canoed it several times. I put in at the little bridge on eglin and pull out at the 87 bridge on yellow river. There are some very fishy areas closer to yellow river. As mentioned very swampy with some nice deep holes that look like they would hold some nice fish and gators. That is my favorite creek in this area by far, beautiful!


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Boiling Creek is very very pretty. I've kayaked it 3-4 times. If you do go up thru eglin property by vehicle you are supposed to get a pass. You can paddle up stream from hwy87 bridge if current is not bad. I have driven up there a couple times without the pass and didn't get into any trouble, but didn't get caught either. You should go up there during alligator nesting season. It's wild listening to all the gators croaking!!


----------



## setlab (Jul 4, 2013)

Can't wait for my new kayak to get in so I can check this place out. Are there any other clear rivers or creeks that are this close to Pensacola too?


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

Holmes Creek is supposed to be about 2 1/2 hours east. I hear it's about the prettiest springs in Florida. Not been there yet but definitely plan on it when it cools of a bit ( not so crowded)


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Inn Deep said:


> Holmes Creek is supposed to be about 2 1/2 hours east. I hear it's about the prettiest springs in Florida. Not been there yet but definitely plan on it when it cools of a bit ( not so crowded)


It's still flooded/murky from all the rain. Beautiful place and have yakked it many times. I prefer cane pole and crickets. There are some fine red breast in there. Haven't been to the lower part. Only up around Vernon and have went north all the way to cypress springs. Very pretty place. If the rain will hold off it should clear up in about 2 weeks.


----------

